# [SOLVED] 1993 ford probe GT wiring issues



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I just bought this car. Just replaced the am/fm radio cause no sound was coming out. Bought a cd player, and bought the rectangle wire harness, and the cd player works, but had no sound. Here no speakers where in the car. I had to buy speakers, and still no sound. I checked, and the speaker wire goes through the door, and goes to the small square connector which I took apart to try popping the speakers, and they wouldn't play music or anything. I am thinking the wires are cut somewhere or there is a factory amp that isn't hooked up. 

The speakers popped when I connected the head unit wires directly to the wires on the speakers. 

It really sucks working on this car in the cold 

Why do people do stupid stuff to nice cars?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: 1993 ford probe GT wiring issues*

Because they are uneducated.
*Stereo*
Constant 12V+ Blue/Red 
Switched 12V+ Blue/White 
Ground Black/Pink 
Illumination Orange 
Dimmer n/a 
Antenna Trigger Green/Yellow 
Antenna Right Rear 
Front Speakers 6 1/2" Doors 
Left Front (+) Blue/Green 
Left Front (-) Blue 
Right Front (+) Blue/Black 
Right Front (-) Blue/Orange 
Rear Speakers 6" x 8" Side Panels 
Left Rear (+) Light Green 
Left Rear (-) Green/Orange 
Right Rear (+) Green/Yellow 
Right Rear (-) Green/Blue 

1993 Ford Probe Alarm, Remote Starter, Keyless Entry Wiring Information 
Constant 12V+ Black Ignition Switch Harness 
Starter Black/Yellow Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition Black/Pink Ignition Switch Harness 
Accessory Black/Red Ignition Switch Harness 
Tach Yellow/Blue Coil or Diagnostic Connector 
Neutral Safety Wire Not Grounding OEM Switch opens Starter Circuit 
Brake Switch White/Green Brake Switch 
Trunk Pin Light Blue (-) Top of Fuse Panel Blue 22 Pin Connector 
Parking Lights Orange/Silver Top of Fuse Panel Orange Connector 
Head Lamp White/Red Light Switch 
Hood Pin n/a 
Factory Disarm Yellow/Red (-) Behind Fuse Panel Gray Connector 
Door Trigger Red/White (-) Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Lock Green/Black Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Unlock Green/Black One Wire Door Lock System 
Horn Wire Green/Orange (-) Steering Column 
Windows Up LF=Brown/Black, RF=Green/White, 
Windows Down Red/Black, RF=Red/Black


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: 1993 ford probe GT wiring issues*

Also, look under the passenger front seat. Id there is a BOX in front of the speakers then it probably has a factory AMP. If under the front passenger seat you see a metal silver box, you will have to either hook it up through it. BUT most likely bypass it, witch is real fun.Essentially run wires to it and back(two sets of 4 wires) fun WOW!!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: 1993 ford probe GT wiring issues*

Sorry double post DELETE this please :wave:

Damn Grembilins


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: 1993 ford probe GT wiring issues*



lcurle said:


> Because they are uneducated.
> *Stereo*
> Constant 12V+ Blue/Red
> Switched 12V+ Blue/White
> ...


I already new this, and everything is wired right. The speakers just don't want to work.



jaggerwild said:


> Also, look under the passenger front seat. Id there is a BOX in front of the speakers then it probably has a factory AMP. If under the front passenger seat you see a metal silver box, you will have to either hook it up through it. BUT most likely bypass it, witch is real fun.Essentially run wires to it and back(two sets of 4 wires) fun WOW!!!


I researched, and found this out, but I didn't see anything under the passenger seat. I even thought the guy might have moved it, but I didn't see the factory amp any where else in the car. 

Thanks for the suggestions so far. I hope I can fix this without rerunning speaker wires.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: 1993 ford probe GT wiring issues*

I just took the rear passenger side panel off, and took the speaker cover thing out, and saw the amp below that.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: 1993 ford probe GT wiring issues*

make sure the amp still works


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: 1993 ford probe GT wiring issues*

it does. I had to unpug the only wire I could reach without taking it out, and plug it back in.

Now everything works great. I spent 6 hours in my car working on the 4 speakers, and its below 30ºF!!!

Then I get inside, and the wood stove don't work, and my parents put a heater in my room which also don't work, and is blowing cold air. 

Like some say when it rains it pours. 

I have to cut the side panels in the rear cause I can't get the panels back on the car without cutting them for the speakers. It has speaker covers built in, but I have to cut them out, and work something out so it looks good. 

My speakers don't even stick out far either. I almost got the cover on, but its only about 1/2 difference. Still need to cut the dang side panel.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: 1993 ford probe GT wiring issues*

remove the speaker cover if you can, and cut a hole the size of the opening, or if there are already slits in the panel just screw the cover to the panel itself.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: 1993 ford probe GT wiring issues*

OK. Everything is fine. 

I am just not getting any sound out of the back speakers. I ran a separate speaker wire down the left side to the back, and that worked, but now when I have the volume way up I can feel a little vibration through the speaker, but can't really hear much coming from it. 

The right rear speaker won't vibrate or do anything. I didn't run a separate wire for that cause the factory wires should be fine. Although, I did see a connector that didn't have anything connected to it on the right side. I am almost 100% sure I saw the same connector on the left side with something connected to it, but don't feel like taking it back apart.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: 1993 ford probe GT wiring issues*

someone tried to fix it themselves then gave up on it. If you are going for sound quality, then you can replace all the speakers wire with a nice 12 or 14 gauge ... even 16 ga would be fine.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: 1993 ford probe GT wiring issues*

I had my dad go out, and he found the settings on my head unit which I couldn't get to. It was just a setting so the back speakers wouldn't work. 

Now all the speakers work. Thank you guys for helping.


----------

